# super wide calf boots



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2006)

I was 'window' shopping for lovely boots. I came across these , apparently they come in an extra wide width and fit up to a 22 inch calf.







The brand is blondo and most of their boots run around 130 dollars. Just a heads up because it seems many here have boot envy and for some the lane bryant boots posted a few months ago don't fit them (those fit my calves but were way too narrow for my feet)


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 23, 2006)

These are on sale here for $69.97! Unfortunately, they only go up to 9 1/2 on that site. No blondos for me today.


----------



## LookingAround (Aug 23, 2006)

I searched online and came across this site: http://shoelady702-store.stores.yahoo.net/dressboots.html?pagenum=-1 These are superwide calf boots also.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2006)

That's the link I orignally found the blondo's from. I need a 21 inch calf. Maybe I could always go to a cobbler and have them add an extra panel?


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 23, 2006)

Avenue also has a boot that is new this season in their Cloudwalkers line for $99.00. It says it can accomodate up to 23 inches, and has a wide width.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks joy but I have the curse of breadbox frau feet. I wear an almost triple width. Otherwise, those would be perfect!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 23, 2006)

LookingAround said:


> I searched online and came across this site: http://shoelady702-store.stores.yahoo.net/dressboots.html?pagenum=-1 These are superwide calf boots also.



I purchased a pair of boots from the shoelady last year and I totally love them. Her sizing was right on, and she always has something on sale. I got loads of compliments on them too!!! I also must say shipping was super fast and she answered all my questions about the boots I was considering.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-ups, Favoritas. But even the site that has "wide," "extra wide," and "super wide" designations won't accomodate my steers. Anybody finds anything in leather for a 24 or 25-inch calf, I'll wrastle ya for 'em.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 25, 2006)

Avenue has a boot called the Neptune Lace Up that goes up to a 23" calf. They have it in sizes 8-12 W and WW, choice of black or brown for $99.

My calf is larger than that, so it won't work for me, but it's a pretty cute boot for those of you who can fit it. The heel is 2 1/2" and looks nice and sturdy.

Edit: forgot to mention that you can see it at avenue.com


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone know if the shoe sizes in the US are the same as in the UK? I'm a size 6 and was just wondering as I'd like some extra wide boots.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Avenue also has a boot that is new this season in their Cloudwalkers line for $99.00. It says it can accomodate up to 23 inches, and has a wide width.
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/6129/1d/s7diod-isorigin.scene7.com/is/image/unitedretailgroup/2918594A_028?$product$


 
Avenue is having a sale on boots right now. This boot is marked down to $79, plus good deals on others, too!

Em, in case you haven't found out already, here's a US/UK size converter: http://www.cntraveller.com/Toolkit/shoe_sizes.asp


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2006)

Ohhhhh thanks. I'm a 7.5 lol That sounds awfully big


----------



## seavixen (Aug 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ohhhhh thanks. I'm a 7.5 lol That sounds awfully big



Sounds small to me.  lol


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Sounds small to me.  lol



I'm really affraid as coming across as manly. Lots of people have made me feel less of a woman because I'm big and i get terribly freaked out that people will think I'm a man in drag! lol Which is why it made me sad. hehe I'm so silly sometimes.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm really affraid as coming across as manly. Lots of people have made me feel less of a woman because I'm big and i get terribly freaked out that people will think I'm a man in drag! lol Which is why it made me sad. hehe I'm so silly sometimes.



I've seen some men that make really hot women in drag. I know I sure couldn't go up against some of them.  7 1/2 is fairly average, I'd say. My mom wears size 11-12 US and nobody's ever mistaken her for a man.. though I guess I understand the manliness thing. I have a tendency to think I look like a boy.


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2006)

I just ordered the Avenue boots, brown, on sale $79 with 20% off coupon.

I bought this skirt at lunch, and it is gorgeous (and washable)

http://catherines.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/catherines_product_page?item=8481996&pagesize=3


----------



## rainyday (Sep 14, 2006)

How those boots are done is exactly how my sister and I used to have English riding boots extended. If you find a pair of leather boots that almost fit--as in need just a few inches--you can take them to a cobbler and they can split them and add a tongue and a lace-up panel like this. This was 20 years ago or so, so you might want to make sure cobblers will still do this before you buy the boots, but finding someone who could do it didn't used to be a problem.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 14, 2006)

Ummm, you can probably do this for yourself. 

Any haberdashery shop will have a leather punch and eyelets in a variety of sizes for a small amount of cash. (Here the punch is around £5 and the eyelets £2 for 12.) Undo the stitching up the back. Mark the holes (measure twice, cut once!) then use the hole punch. Then you just insert the eyelet, whack it with a hammer and bobs your uncle.

Get a matching piece of leather in the same shade (Ebay!) for the tongue and glue it into place at the back. Leather doesn't fray so you just need to cut it to size. Then just lace them up.

NOTE: I'm *not* recommending that you buy a pair of boots specially to butcher them yourself. But if you can pick up a cheap pair on Ebay or if you already have a pair sat in the cupboard it might be worth having a go if you're feeling crafty.

(Yanno, like if you were to utterly fall for a pair of thigh boots and buy them regardless of all reason and sanity. And left them in the back of a cupboard for years because it felt nice to just own them and look at them occasionally even if they didn't fit. And then one day you just said 'enough!' And altered them. And wore them. And ripped the sheets. And didn't care a bit , or something)

Tracey xx


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 14, 2006)

About three years ago or so, Payless (of all places) was selling these stretch calf boots. I'm a big calved girl (24") and these fit fine. Also, I believe it was Jessica London that had a "ruched" in front boot and those fit around my ample calves. You can also go to a cobbler who will do a fantastic job of widening the calves of your boots. I found two great ones in Brooklyn and Manhattan for those ladies who live in NYC. (can't remember the addresss have to ask my cousin and report back) She goes to them also but, to have pieces taken out because her calves are small.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 15, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> You can also go to a cobbler who will do a fantastic job of widening the calves of your boots. I found two great ones in Brooklyn and Manhattan for those ladies who live in NYC. (can't remember the addresss have to ask my cousin and report back)


Could you find out who in Manhattan does this, G? Several years ago, I took a pair of boots with the matching extra leather around to a few cobblers, and the only one interested in the job wanted to charge me $100 for the labor alone. I thought that sounded excessive, and when I told him I wanted to get a another estimate before committing, he literally chased me out of his shop.


----------



## Jane (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/jump.jsp?itemID=31058&itemType=PRODUCT&searchid=inceptor

Affordable $69, fit up to 20" Calves


----------



## RachelJones (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm probably a bit late to this convo, but came across it in my hunt for a pair of boots so thought I should add to it. I found a company called Duo, they do ladies boots and shoes. Probably a good idea to check the sale. After reading this I did go on to find a cobblers- in the end I decided that places like Duo just save me the hassle- it's nice having a pair of boots arrive that fit when they first arrive!
Rach x


----------



## verucassault (Mar 6, 2010)

has anyone mentioned duoboots?
they ship everywhere and are a life saver, you measure your calves and order online
be sure to read the customer reviews because they really are honest and let you know if the boots are true to size
also they sell wide fitting shoes and larger sizes
be advised shoe sizes are different in the UK but they list shoes in UK and US sizes
i highly recommend them but they are not cheap


----------



## talbyo (Mar 16, 2010)

Ariat has a line of Probaby western boots that have an incredible amount of room in the calves, rubber soles and are wider than other cowboy boots. They aren't as femme as most cowboy boots for women, but I wear mine all day, standing at work, walking the dog, in snow, rain and they've lasted amazingly over the past two years (even the heel has stayed level instead of wearing out on the outside, like all my other shoes). 

If your calf is too wide for the Probaby (which is unlikely for most - this boot is seriously wide) then they have the aptly named "Fatbaby" which is a little shorter and wider, and looks super cute in jeans.


----------

